# Letter Template Jig



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey there everyone,
Being on the otherside of the world I don't get the chance to visit all the big shops and drool er um I mean browse and I am looking for a reasonable priced letter template giude/jig. With our first baby on the way I want to be able to customise wall hangings and toyboxes and anything else I can find!! If possible if there is anyone else on this side of the equator who knows where to find one and try to keep the cost of freight down.
Great forum too by the way!!


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

*Cheap?*

Dunno about cheap but I have found www.leevalley.com has some pretty good stuff for routers on their site. Shipping might be a problem where you are for anything from the 48.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah more often than not the freight is more than the value of the goods (unless I want to wait half a year for it to arrive on a boat).... oh well .... such is life 

Aaron


----------

